# latest attempt



## scroller frank (21 Sep 2007)

just to show that although it has been quiet on the srolling forum ,
work goes on in the background!!
this is my latest attempt.





well it keeps me out of the pub don't it ? ( ignore the date , don't know what went wrong there!!)  


------------------Frank----------------


----------



## CHJ (21 Sep 2007)

Dig those beauties, now thats what I call serious boy toy construction.


----------



## Gill (22 Sep 2007)

They are little beauties  . Where did you get the patterns, Frank? I've got some old Richard Blizzard books with similar types of projects and always thought that one day I might have a go at cutting his model Rolls Royce. It's the only way I'll ever own a car like that :lol: !

It would be interesting to see you work through one of these projects with photographs of key stages and techniques.

Gill


----------



## DomValente (22 Sep 2007)

Very, very nice Frank.
What material are the tracks ?

Dom


----------



## Brucio (22 Sep 2007)

Excellent Frank!
I've handled this, and it's even better in the flesh (as it were).
Everything moves!
All t needs is a little motor to start digging....
Bruce


----------



## scroller frank (22 Sep 2007)

Hi All, 
Thanks you all for your comments,
Gill, the pattern is from a book by Luc St-Amour, called realistic construction models.
Dom, The main tracks shapes are cut from 1 1/2" ply( 2x 3/4" stuck together) the cleats are of thin hard wood strips found at B&Q !!!
cut into 1 1/2"pieces,sanded and placed individualy/equaly spaced arround
the main track , all 72 of them !!! :roll: 3 at a b%$&dy time, otherwise they moooove   
when i win the lotto i'll have a real one   boys toys ?? :roll: :roll:
i have just finished this one today! no cab insides yet ,




next time i will rember to take a few W I P photos.
the wheels took me nearly as long to make as the tracks . 
Beware : this is what happens when you have no telly !!! :-k


----------



## PowerTool (22 Sep 2007)

Wow :shock: 

I think this one is better than the other two - and I was impressed by them !
Excellent work  

Andrew


----------



## stevebuk (23 Sep 2007)

have to agree with the others frank, brilliant stuff, and as you know yourself, i too have seen these models and they are something else. Well done mate.


----------



## keithhickson (24 Sep 2007)

If I start young enough I may get somewhere near there in the end :lol: 
As a reference point Frank what size are they???


----------



## Fecn (24 Sep 2007)

Absolutely Superb- they must have taken ages. - I know that my little one (and me too) would love to get her hands on one of those - The thrid one is my favorite.


----------



## MooreToolsPlease (24 Sep 2007)

fantastic  they look great


----------



## scroller frank (24 Sep 2007)

Hi keith,
The wheeled loader is about 16 " long and stands 6ish" tall, 
the others are similar .
I make these things because i enjoy doing them, ,I have to keep my hands busy. (sad old beggar ! :roll: ) 
i think it's a man thing --wheels ,tracks engines---y know


----------



## Another Dave (24 Sep 2007)

I was just looking at one of Luc St-Amour's books when I came home from work today, and here you have some of the models featured in them!

I was given two of his books about four years ago, but have not made any of his designs - have made afew of the Gordon Warr/Hobbies trucks in the past for my son when he was small - he's 22 now :shock: 

Great stuff there, makes me want to get the bandsaw busy on something smaller than 6 x 2s!

Dave.


----------



## greybeard (24 Sep 2007)

Wow

Very very impressive

And what an excellent choice of models


----------



## Toni Burghout (26 Sep 2007)

I really like the models and have yet to give them a try. Some time ago I tried to get the ex involved in them/scrolling and I think I've a couple books on them and some blueprints for a Hummer around here somewhere.

I imagine once you get started with the models, it would be a hobby all its own. 

Nice work!


----------

